# 05 A4 gto Trans swap (no built ones)



## R3V (Jan 18, 2017)

im going to need to do something about my transmission soon and im not wanting to build one yet so im look for some help on which transmissions i could swap in. Im thinking a 4l80e but will a 4l85e work (not to sure cause of the whole TCM and PCM). I also saw something about a 700r4, dont know anything about that. I just want to know what i can buy and plug and play that wont need a rebuild after a year of weekend roll races.


----------

